# Can't wait!!



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

"Maria by Callas" opens November 2. Counting the days....


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

WHEN can we see this in London?

What a shambles!

N.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

The Conte said:


> WHEN can we see this in London?
> 
> What a shambles!
> 
> N.


Indeed. London was one of Callas's most loyal publics. We did nothing for her in her anniversary year either. Presumably they are having difficulty finding a distributor.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

DavidA said:


>


For the American release. Still no sign of a UK screening.


----------

